# PubMed- ["Theaters of the body" - the possibilities of psychodrama in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*["Theaters of the body" - the possibilities of psychodrama in the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.]*

Psychiatr Hung. 2014;29(3):273-294

Authors: Pénzes I, Bánki A, Túry F

Abstract
We demonstrate the case and the psychodrama psychotherapy of a patient suffering from irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). First we give a review of the IBS literature. The effects of the psychodrama are in the dramatical work with the body senses. The interpersonal communication is in the focus of the group work: the patient's biggest challenge is the expression of her emotions, impulses, wishes without somatization. The source of the nonspecific psychotherapical effects is the free, spontaneous and creative communication and the refound of the play.

PMID: 25411224 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

